# Took my 3d bow out the other day and shot a half



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Pleasantly suprised how well the xxx's did
Missed the 80 and lost my focus on a 40(last target)
inside of 30 was a bit interesting and loud
65 xxxx


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Good shooting !!!!!!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

That is some good shooting... Are you a professional archer? Also, what is the name of the Scoring App?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

It doesn't surprise me at all. I've shot many practice rounds on the field course using my 3d bow with XXX and X-Cutters. As long as it isn't windy and I don't have short yardage kickouts, my scores don't change. I've shot a bunch of 275-279 halves with them.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> It doesn't surprise me at all. I've shot many practice rounds on the field course using my 3d bow with XXX and X-Cutters. As long as it isn't windy and I don't have short yardage kickouts, my scores don't change. I've shot a bunch of 275-279 halves with them.


Not surprised! You have to be kidding! Scores like these are only achieved by an elite few. My hat goes off to the both of you for being in that class. That said, it's no wonder it's so difficult to get new blood into field archery what with all this seemingly commonplace 275+ shooting... and with 3D equipment to boot! The fact is most field archers will never see a 270 half, let alone a 279 or 280...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

EPLC said:


> That is some good shooting... Are you a professional archer? Also, what is the name of the Scoring App?


Actually, Wolf44 is a Pro........... Dan Jasa



EPLC said:


> Not surprised! You have to be kidding! Scores like these are only achieved by an elite few. My hat goes off to the both of you for being in that class. That said, it's no wonder it's so difficult to get new blood into field archery what with all this seemingly commonplace 275+ shooting... and with 3D equipment to boot! The fact is most field archers will never see a 270 half, let alone a 279 or 280...


On my one and only field half that I shot a few weeks ago I scored a 269 with my 3D rig. The bow and sight tape weren't "quite right". I was running noticeably hot on anything 40 and over. Cam timing was less than ideal but it was still fun to shoot a lot of arrows at different targets.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

And that's great shooting... let's not make light of it. Not many people could do that... let alone your first attempt with your 3D rig. I have to assume you are a pretty good shooter regardless of the venue. Let's not forget that at the major shoots such as the NFAA Nationals 540's to low 550's win in most of the non-professional classes. Those that can shoot 550+ are an elite group of shooters. I'm certainly not in that group but can still manage a 270 half on occasion at 68...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

EPLC said:


> Not surprised! You have to be kidding! Scores like these are only achieved by an elite few. My hat goes off to the both of you for being in that class. That said, it's no wonder it's so difficult to get new blood into field archery what with all this seemingly commonplace 275+ shooting... and with 3D equipment to boot! The fact is most field archers will never see a 270 half, let alone a 279 or 280...


fair enough. I suppose I meant it didn't surprise me that wolf44 AND/or the arrows could do it. Both are more than capable. I'm not advocating choosing big fat shafts for the game.....just saying they get a bad rap without just cause.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

EPLC said:


> And that's great shooting... let's not make light of it. Not many people could do that... let alone your first attempt with your 3D rig. I have to assume you are a pretty good shooter regardless of the venue. Let's not forget that at the major shoots such as the NFAA Nationals 540's to low 550's win in most of the non-professional classes. Those that can shoot 550+ are an elite group of shooters. I'm certainly not in that group but can still manage a 270 half on occasion at 68...


All 3 of them are elite shooters! Don't let them set the bar for us mortals.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Word has it that kstigall has a silver bowl he bathes in regularly. I'm not sure if the bowl is that big or....


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Hey, I shot a 272 field half at the 2009 Nationals and I lost 2 points for shooting an extra arrow on target 14 (oh my!)... Of course then I fell apart


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Word has it that kstigall has a silver bowl he bathes in regularly. I'm not sure if the bowl is that big or....


:chortle: :chortle: 

I could possibly bathe half of a certain part of me. :becky:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> I could possibly bathe half of a certain part of me. :becky:


WE ALL KNOW YOUR IMAGINATION IS YOUR BIGGEST PART! :mg: :becky:


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

sorry I haven't been back over here in a while. 
thx. 
the scoring app is archers score, which is part of archers mark
I wish it had a cluster analysis like archerzupshot has

the big arrows are nice but its nasty on the close stuff. I'm setting up some 22s to try out this week. the way those xxx's behaved on the field course really have me rethinking my set up a bit with the x's counting as a point now. May end up being a 6 or a half dzn with the line cutters and getting kicked out on close ones...but I'm going to give it a shot


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

wolf44 said:


> sorry I haven't been back over here in a while.
> thx.
> the scoring app is archers score, which is part of archers mark
> I wish it had a cluster analysis like archerzupshot has
> ...


I ran 22's with 160 nock busters for field for 2 seasons. I don't know that I dropped a point due to a kick out with them. I know you'll keep the front heavy anyway but consider these (even though I'm not a fan of their product line in general) or similar (maybe Tophat has an option?).


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Like these?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

wolf44 said:


> Like these?


ohhhhhhhh..... fancy


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

they are really soft. I busted a few nocks with them and if they made contact with the pin the point almost folded over...a little surprised. 
they did fit very nice though


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

wolf44 said:


> they are really soft. I busted a few nocks with them and if they made contact with the pin the point almost folded over...a little surprised.
> they did fit very nice though


that's not good. it was one of my complaints about nock busters. I haven't used the apex style top hats but the convex versions were a major improvement over the 3d nock buster in fit, consistency and durability. I've been eyeballing the apex style for X-cutters to see if they kick out less than the convex style for 3d. Since yours are soft, I'll probably start with 1 dozen.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

i'll take a pic, I'm sure it will happen again


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

wolf44 said:


> i'll take a pic, I'm sure it will happen again


lol

You have me reconsidering shooting my 22's again. Been shooting pro tours this season and like them alright. I'm scoring a lot better than last year, but I don't think its the arrows. I've always had a lot of success tuning stiffer arrows over a more proper spined arrow.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

the 22s worked pretty well. still fine tuning my marks but shot a 277 missing the 80 and 2 at 40(had a decent group, just a tad low). x count was down from my average but that will come once I get the marks fine tuned. I think I'm going to like shooting the 22s


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I shoot a few field rounds with my 3d setup each year. usually around a 270+ half. This year my challengers have performed well with 130gr up front. I do cringe when I shoot a full target with 500.00 worth of arrows in it all you here is smacking! My arrows are cheap compared to what they are hitting.lol.


----------



## BBgunA (Feb 4, 2014)

That is awesome. ..


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Little better today. I'm poed that I missed a 55


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> Little better today. I'm poed that I missed a 55


That is excellent. Those x's(6's) are what will be your friend. I expect we'll be seeing your name on or near the top of the list with scores like that. 


Well done! :clap:


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> That is excellent. Those x's(6's) are what will be your friend. I expect we'll be seeing your name on or near the top of the list with scores like that.
> 
> 
> Well done! :clap:


The range Dan is shooting those scores on is one of the harder field courses in the state.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a game of X's now---do what you got to do. Won't make you very popular at Yankton when you shoot first up and jam 4 logs in the middle of a 50cm face.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

well sectionals went well. didn't shoot my best but did get a 275 39x and a 278 43x field halves and the hunter round I got kicked out of 3 spots slamming into my arrows but still managed a 276 39x and hit 10 dots on the animal half. after the kiss outs i decided to go back to pro hunters. on monday I put on a new set of strings and tuned the bow for pro hunters. I got a 20 and a 60 mark input into archers mark and shot a half on tuesday and shot a 277 47x. Thats my new high for x's on a field half. I missed 2 65's and the 80.


----------

